# dose it matter what brand of salt i use



## sublime guy (Mar 28, 2009)

i have a size 4 gal biocube being set up right now. i want to put 2 little fish in there and than start working on some small basic corals. i was wondering if it mattered what salt i should use. im always in the store and i always see 5-0 different brands and i wondered what was the reasoning. i also am setting up a size 29 biocube and im going to put just a few fish some rocks and this seagrass my friend has waiting for me. i was wondering if i needed something else for that tank to thx


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

You can use whatever brand of salt you want. Instant Ocean is popular and less expensive than others. Reef Crystals probably has more nutrients for corals...its made my Instant Ocean.

I would buy something that is easy for you to find so you don't have to worry about not being able to get it when you run out.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Stick with a good major brand, but whatever you pick, never mix two brands in the same tank. They are all a bit different in various ways, and mixing them can give you some really bad results.


----------



## sublime guy (Mar 28, 2009)

bad results like how?
just curious


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Like either winding up with a really messed up ratio of salts and minerals that no longer resembles seawater, or having two things react together when mixed. One crappy brand that I think is finally off the shelves used to actually fizz a bit and turn the water sulfur-yellow when mixed with instant ocean, and the smell was horrible. Just don't do it.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Go with Instant Ocean or Reef Crystals. They are two major brands that will be around for a very long time, and they are both very good. I personally use Instant Ocean, but the choice is up to you.


----------



## jrm402 (Jan 21, 2010)

I use Instant Ocean as well. I've heard that the only real brand of salt that is made from dried saltwater is Red Sea though. I haven't tried the RS brand yet, but probably will soon. Try to stay away from the cheapest of the cheap. You get what you pay for.

Here is a chart that will show you how close your waters trace elements will be to real ocean water: Ocean Water Chart.

As you can see, Instant Ocean is the closest to ocean water. Also, my pH out here from my tap water is really neutral, like 7 - 7.2. I have to aerate my bucket of water for 2 hours before I perform my water change. Make sure your testing your new water to get the ph correct before mixing.

If you don't have time to aerate your new water, you can add enough ph buffer to the new water to stabilize it to 8.2.

Best of luck!


----------

